# Proper etiquette for new riders



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Don't pull on the chair in front of you.

The rest is kind of like highway driving; anything you do to create an unsafe situation is usually frowned upon.

Don't stop on runs. If you have to stop, stop in a very visible location preferably off to the side and definitely not where someone could come over a roller and hit you. If you find that you regularly _have_ to stop in unsafe places on runs it's likely the run is beyond your skill level and you shouldn't be on it. Be realistic about the difficulty of the things you're trying to do and stick to the easier terrain if you can't handle the more difficult terrain. If you fall, that's fine, but get up as quickly as possible and move to a safe location.

Try as much as possible to make it easy for people going faster than you are to see you, avoid you, or pass you. If you're going very slowly, at least try to be predictable in your turns. In other words, if you need to traverse the run slowly, don't go all the way across it, then turn, then go five feet, then turn, then go two feet, then turn, then go all the way across.

Learn to get on and off the chair lift without creating a hazardous situation for others. If you have trouble with that, don't ride up on a full chair lift, or if you have to, let people know you fall so they can help or avoid you.

Don't stop to take pictures of your 6yo child snowplowing down the blind corner in the middle of a double black chute where expert riders regularly hit 60+mph, then get violently angry when someone tell you this isn't a good idea.

Basically, use some common sense and be aware of others on the hill and you'll be fine. If you're even thinking of these things then you're already doing better than 90% of the people at a resort.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

if you stop on a run, make sure you are visible by those above you. Especially avoid stopping under blind rolls or landing areas of potential jumps, etc.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't scrap the pow...leave it alone for your elders...in fact stay on the groomed...ALWAYS.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Respect. Do unto others an' stuff. 

And think. If you stop and think how your actions might be unsafe or annoying to others, you're already doing better than most. Good start just by asking.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

All the above. Would add that if you want to stop and there are others already stopped, STOP NEXT TO THEM. Better to have all immobile people in one area. 

Also try not to pull down the bar on the lift before everyone is ready.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Don't stop in the narrowest point of the run or cat track or whatever. This seems to be the human equivalent of cats always parking their butts on folded clothing.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Also try not to pull down the bar on the lift before everyone is ready.


^^^^ This. As someone who is 6'6" I get bonked in the back of the head very frequently. Some people prefer to not have it down but nobody will say "NO" to a little added safety. Just make sure everyone is aware.


----------



## Lira Stolons (Jan 7, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Don't scrap the pow...leave it alone for your elders...in fact stay on the groomed...ALWAYS.


I don’t think I want to ALWAYS stay on the groomed parts, once I’m better I think other stuff might be fun too! Some people might argue that I am an elder already too... just not experienced ?


----------



## Lira Stolons (Jan 7, 2020)

Scalpelman said:


> All the above. Would add that if you want to stop and there are others already stopped, STOP NEXT TO THEM. Better to have all immobile people in one area.
> 
> Also try not to pull down the bar on the lift before everyone is ready.


I legit never thought to stop near the other stopped people but it makes sense. ?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

My rule of thumb with stopping is that if I can’t see what’s coming down the hill, what’s coming down can’t see me. Stay standing if you’re going to stop (so people can see you sooner)and face uphill for situational awareness. Side of the trail is best, but don’t stop on the inside corner of a tight bend.

If you accidentally find yourself in the park don’t stop behind features and try to stay out of the run up to features. But parks are clearly marked.

Also, don’t be afraid to ask people who know the mountain better than you about terrain/trails if you’re unsure about it. Most people are cool and would love sharing info that will help keep you safe. I have much more respect for a newbie asking questions than I do for one over their head creating a dangerous situation.

But honestly, if you just be nice and have fun everything else will work out.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Don't sit in the middle of entry lanes to runs or directly in front of the exit lanes of lifts and do your bindings up and fit your GoPro.

Be patient, we are all at different skill levels and all enjoying the sport and mountain, always remember you were "that guy" once, there's no point carrying-on in the lift line at the top of your voice shouting out "family from hell!!" as some 5 year old kid falls on his snowboard - you just look like a dick, saw this a couple of weeks ago.

I also saw some kids running around the mountain with a small strobe fitted to the back of their helmet and thought that was a cool idea.


----------



## Lira Stolons (Jan 7, 2020)

Flavor_James86 said:


> ^^^^ This. As someone who is 6'6" I get bonked in the back of the head very frequently. Some people prefer to not have it down but nobody will say "NO" to a little added safety. Just make sure everyone is aware.


I don’t pull it down unless someone wants it down or there are little kids. Someone pulled it down when I wasn’t ready one day and my feet were stuck under the bar and it was a really windy day and it felt like I was going to get ripped off the chair ?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Also, don’t be afraid to ask people who know the mountain better than you about terrain/trails if you’re unsure about it. Most people are cool and would love sharing info that will help keep you safe. I have much more respect for a newbie asking questions than I do for one over their head creating a dangerous situation.
> 
> But honestly, if you just be nice and have fun everything else will work out.


^^^This. I was in Japan a couple of weeks ago with my daughter and were boarding from the top of Goryu back to 47 and wasn't sure about a particular run being suitable for my daughter and exactly which direction to head, vis was pretty shot. Asked a couple of guys milling around the trail signs and they were super awesome to the point where they just said tag along with them to point us in the right direction. Super cool, approachable and happy to help they were. Kudos


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That you're thinking about these issues tells me you probably aren't the problem. Smiles and good vibes go a long way for me. I'm not shredding looking to have a bad time. My friends and I have two rules if you wanna ride with us: Good Vibes, and Don't Die. Most of the tips I've heard so far pretty much fall into these categories. Stop where you are visible- Don't Die. Ask locals for knowledge and help- Good Vibes. 

Don't clog the lift areas. Wait for friends to the side- not in line and certainly not in the opening of the gate. Also, vacate the lift drop off area fully before hanging out and sorting your gear. 

Above all, Don't Die and practice Good Vibes.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Don’t ride with a selfie stick and don’t use your phone. Basically concentrate on riding and don’t let anything within your control distract you. If someone tells you to move, don’t take it the wrong way, do it gracefully because you are probably in the wrong place.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

If you've stopped and then starting to move again, always look uphill if you don't cross someone's way.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

WigMar said:


> Don't clog the lift areas. Wait for friends to the side- not in line and certainly not in the opening of the gate.


Soooo much this..............


----------

